# itago mo ang itong...



## MickyS

Hello,'

She sent a text heart with a bit of mangled  Tagalog.  Would you make better sense of it than I have been able to accomplish, please.

Itago mo ang itong heart ko asawa ko dito ka naka tira tignan mo

I think it has something to do with keeping her heart in my heart, but I would like a more literal translation, if possible.

Salamat...

Micky


----------



## DotterKat

This is one of those instances when something will be lost in the translation. The English text will sound like very bad poetry and will have little of the somewhat innocent charm of the original.

Corrected text:
_Itago mo itong heart ko, asawa ko. Dito ka nakatira, tignan mo._
_(Keep / Conceal / Protect) my heart, my husband. Within it you reside, don't you see? _(or more literally: _You live within it, take a look._)


----------



## jenny_lo

DotterKat said:


> Corrected text:
> _Itago mo itong heart ko, asawa ko. Dito ka nakatira, tignan mo._
> _(Keep / Conceal / Protect) my heart, my husband. Within it you reside, don't you see? _(or more literally: _You live within it, take a look._)


I agree with this translation =)


----------

